# Glasgow Transport Museum



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I paid a little visit here before it closes till next year and they move into the new one. I was appalled by the state of the cars on show, swirls, lack of shine, dull chromework etc. Just really been ignored in my view. I reckon we should all get together and volunteer to bring these vehicles back to their former shiny glory for their move to the brand new sparkly museum on the Clydeside.
What do others think?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd be up for some of that action! :buffer:

(bagsie some cars though and no buses or lorries :lol


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just need to keep you away from the Minis they have though.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd be up for that, but I don't know if they'd take too kindly to paint being removed from them


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I could go on a parts raid! :doublesho


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

You really need to make sure you have insurance to cover you for it, some cars are collectables and probably worth a few bob.

but yes they are all a state like swirl city there !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think these type of cars should be all pretty and clean...

IMO makes them look much better with a 'used' look....

I'll help out mind you, if needed! :wave:

:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> You really need to make sure you have insurance to cover you for it, some cars are collectables and probably worth a few bob.
> 
> but yes they are all a state like swirl city there !


They could provide insurance as we'd be volunteers


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

spitfire said:


> I'd be up for that, but I don't know if they'd take too kindly to paint being removed from them


I'm not suggesting a full correction, just a little fettling to make them look a bit more presentable. I'm also aware that some of the cars they have are on loan and maybe the owners might not be too keen. 
This wasn't a terribly serious thread but I s'pose it wouldn't do any harm to suggest it. Might just do that. Get some kudos for DW if it were to be accepted.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Parking there's a pain in the nads, if you do ask them about shining the cars, can you also ask them if we can park in their staff car-park round the back?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

It's closing a week on Sunday and all the stuff is being transported to Nitshill Resource centre.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Think il be working on the new site very soon.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I pass it most mornings on the expressway. It looks incredible, not sure about how some things are going to be displayed though.
What is it you do?


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ electrician


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chisai said:


> It's closing a week on Sunday and all the stuff is being transported to Nitshill Resource centre.


Handy for me then. I could walk it:lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Parking there's a pain in the nads, if you do ask them about shining the cars, can you also ask them if we can park in their staff car-park round the back?


just ask them if you can park inside, show them with your own cars the results you all can achieve! :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

As they are a charity then any volunteer work I would imagine they would be grateful for any help, assistance etc etc, and by the way, whilst I am at the other end of the country if anyone down this way wants to offer to volunteer help machine polish my vintage double decker bus, can provide tea, coffee, sandwiches etc etc then please do let me know, would be good to organise a polishing day if anyone is up for it!!!


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

half the cars are privately owned others are trust vehicles, 
most of the vehicles are owned by arnold clark btw :doublesho

and there is 2 chances of getting in about them none wi that auld fool :wall:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That's interesting big-daf about AC.
I know the owner of the 911 turbo and Range Rover. Lovely guy and loves his motors, he now has another Porsche in a similar colour to the one on show.


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

i'd be up to help do that


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Right then, with all these members up for stoatin' along for a clean-fest I will e-mail the museum service tomorrow and start the ball rolling. If it comes of, fantastic, if it doesn't, heyho, we tried.
I will report back here if anything constructive arrives back.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

chisai said:


> That's interesting big-daf about AC.
> I know the owner of the 911 turbo and Range Rover. Lovely guy and loves his motors, he now has another Porsche in a similar colour to the one on show.


I adore that 911 Turbo :doublesho

As it stands, I won't be back in Glasgow till the end of August, but best of luck with this...I'd help if I could :thumb:

Andrew


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

id put my name on the list if it goes ahead, im just new to the detailing world and would love to get my hands dirty, well clean


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I would be up for helping out and happy to use my own gear for the job. 
Ive loved going there for years and have regularly thought that the cars could to with some TLC. 
They really need a good washing outside first before polishing to get the dust out all the gaps, vents etc as they were very dusty.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Got a nice reply from my e-mail to the museum

"As to the condition of the vehicles, unfortunately, at this time we are seeing a huge influx of visitors all of whom want to touch the vehicles and are, consequently, making a lot of work for the staff. We have had to decide to leave them alone until we close so that our Conservators can do their work once only instead of having to repeat it time and time again. Their time is precious and this kind of job is very time consuming for such skilled people.



Whilst it is very kind of you and your colleagues to offer to help, unfortunately, we are unable to avail ourselves of this service as we do have very strict conservation guidelines to follow and have a policy of training volunteers to work on objects of any description. If you would like to become a museum volunteer there is a process to follow and you can get an application form from our Volunteer Co-ordinator, Yla Barrie based at GMRC, 200 Woodhead Road, Glasgow or you can email her directly through the Glasgow Museums Website."

Pretty much along the lines I thought would come back but we could all apply to be volunteers and carry on. I am thinking of taking them up on this just to see the training given to clean the cars. Bet it is not the DW way.
Thanks for all the interest, I really never thought it would be as popular, but then it is DW.
Chris


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I guess it was presumptious of us to beleive that what we can offer is the same process that those trained in conservation can provide. We, after all are looking for the best in athstetics and not particularly in longevity of the whole car although we do try in that area too. Good on you for trying anyway:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

As Mr Spitfire says, Thanks for trying Chris! :thumb:


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

you just know that these "conservators" are going to break the tcut out


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Transport museum is shutting on sunday so ive been told


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That's right, till next year when it re-opens at the new place on the river-side.


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

I worked on the museum / sports hall as a spark during the build 1986/7. Not a a lot of HSE inspectors were about then. If you have been there and cared to look up the bin type light fittings suspended from the overhead cross members some 50ft up, were fitted by a load of drunks one saturday morning. There were about 6 sparks working their way along the cross members wiring one then being picked of on a cherry picker and then deposited at the next. No safety harnesses no safety what so ever. How no one fell to their deaths I don't know.
In fact when the site agent came in to see how we were getting on he just looked shook his head and about turned. See no evil,speak no evil I think!!!! 

Steve.


----------

